# Cult of Slaanesh



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has had any success with a Cult of Slaanesh army? If so what sort of tactics/units/wargear did you find most useful? I had a look through the threads but this army hardly seems to have a mention and it is one I am particulary fond of.

All the best,

Zeldrin


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well if you are speaking of the storm of chaos cult of slannesh then I think I know why you are not seeing alot about it almost the entire storm of chaos book got band from play in tourny's so that mite be why you are not seeing them. But other then being band it seemed like a nasty list to have since you can have deamons in a dark elf army it is brutal army to fight if in the rite hands.


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry i forgot to mention helpful units I would say and I am going off what I can remember from the army list I would take at 2000 pts a greater deamon and at least one unit if not 2 of demonettes sorry I cant be more helpful I dont actualy play this army but I did just get my hands on some dark elfs.


----------



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmm, yes, I did hear some nasty rumours suggesting the same things you say. What a shame. They were such a characterful list. They did seem lethal if used correctly. I was quite taken by the fluff for the druchii annointed and the stats, in consideration of possible wargear combinations, was just sick. Presumably the list still stands for friendly games, right? I am not much of a player these days anyway and doubt I would ever go to a tornament. That said, I wouldn't be heartbroken at the thought of collecting a pure dark elf force; the fluff is awesome :grin:

Thanks for the repy!

Zeldrin


----------



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

I would be really interested to hear your take on dark elves too. I was always a little undecided between thecult of Slaanesh and pure dark elves, so tactics and such on that is appreciated too. 

If gamesworkshop have abandoned the cult, I sense the opportunity for a custom codex and some home brew rules :biggrin:

Again, thanks for your input,

Zeldrin


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

The Cult of Slaanesh list is a totally legal list - it was produced in lieu of an army book.

Druchii.net helped write the list and playtest it - here's a link to some lists: http://www.druchii.net/viewtopic.php?t=33058&sid=114cc4008ab76f4cfd63e656ef37b39d

Also, check out their FAQ.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

No one disputed the legality of the list. It's just that Storm of Chaos lists are banned at many tournaments due to them being overpowered.

Druchii anointed with quickening blood and great weapon is pretty good. I forget the rest of the loadout but I will come back when I do.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

My understanding is that it is not just a Storm of Chaos list, but an alternative list. Refusing to allow Dark Elves to use the Cult of Slaanesh list is like refusing to allow Dwarfs to use their army book. 
Here's a link to the rules for the list:
http://uk.games-workshop.com/darkelves/cultofslaanesh/1/


----------



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks. Well, now I hear it is legal I may have a little tinker and make a few lists up. Thanks for the help guys!

Zeldrin


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Also consider that the Druchii are expected to receive a new army book very soon. The Cult may be more real than you'd expect. I imagine this to be great news to all DE players.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

The comparison to the dwarf army book is completely irrelevant. One is a list made specifically for a campaign and the other is the basis in which you will find a races main rules.


----------

